# MKE - Mako Hydrocarbons



## asx256 (28 March 2010)

has any one looked at this company? it just came to my scan radar and i am doing some research on it. looks to be breaking out on heavy volume.
many thanks


----------



## Tanaka (17 February 2011)

*Re: MKE - Mako Energy*



asx256 said:


> has any one looked at this company? it just came to my scan radar and i am doing some research on it. looks to be breaking out on heavy volume.
> many thanks




How did you go with the research? the stock's up over 380% since you posted.


----------



## reeftip (18 February 2012)

*Re: MKE - Mako Energy*

I hear lots of small oil / gas companies compared to Aurora. Well this is the one that is the closest I have found to Aurora’s potential.

Lots of cash on hand

Current producer

Highest leverage to major new resource play in Alberta, Canada 

JV with the right friends

Good management

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SWF9Gpsukk

Undervalued

Disclosure: Lots of stock held


----------



## System (5 April 2016)

On April 4th, 2016, Mako Hydrocarbons Limited (MKE) was removed from the ASX's official list pursuant to Listing Rule 17.12.


----------

